# Andy quits the Tour Mediterraneen



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

I wish I could say I'm surprized by the news that Andy dropped out of the TM with respitory issues - I hear clerbuterol helps with that. 
But seriously, seems like deja vue all over again.

Andy Schleck Quits The Tour Méditerranéen | Cyclingnews.com

Should we begin taking odds on how many races Andy drops out of this year?


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

I am shocked! Literally speechless!

I guess all that stomach full of anger stuff breaks down one's immune system.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

He can be seen looking pretty bad here:






Riding a pneumonia on yourself is not recommended.

Let me add that that injury he got last June was pretty damn serious. Fracture and bleeding in a place where most all nerves of the legs pass is a bit more complex than the usual collarbone smashup.

Sorry: A bit tired of all the snark The Sisters receive these days. :cryin:


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

kbwh said:


> He can be seen looking pretty bad here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's only snark if it's not true!


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

He seems at least from afar to be a decent young guy, so it's a bit depressing to see such a good potential career turn into a mess.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*The Hog gets it on the Nose*

Others have pointed out two things of concern:

1) Andy is way too fixated on his brother, and

2) Andy seems to have a lack of the "killer instinct" needed to become a legendary champion.

I think #2 is a bigger problem than #1.

In terms of talent, Andy seems to have it all (except TT ability) - but lacks the "fire in his belly" to win everything he enters. Hinault and Contador seem to have/have had that fire - Andy seems totally devoid of it (not great for a "team leader"). I don't agree with Bruynell on a lot, but I think he put his finger on it - Andy needs to HTFU if he is going to match his promise. By eliminating problem #1, I suspect Johan thought he could foster #2 - instead, the Brothers Schleck fell flat.

You cant turn a Schleckette into a Badger!


----------



## thehook (Mar 14, 2006)

I meet Andy last summer and had pretty cool conversation with him and his girlfriend 
(wow was she hot). A real cool dude! Hope he gets back to form.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

The Schlecks went from pretty popular to really unpopular...

I hated them before it was cool to hate them. Just saying.


----------



## perpetuum_mobile (Nov 30, 2012)

Why are people even paying attention to the Schleck sisters? They are the least exciting riders ever. Andy will never win a GT it is just not going to happen. 

Moreover, Andy's comments about LA and the whole "new era" BS are truly amazing. Andy Schleck says Lance Armstrong clean after 2009 He just went full retard. How anyone can root for him and his banned sister is beyond my understanding.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Perhaps we are approaching the Schelck hate inflection point, and I should about-face and start rooting for Andy...

He did put in an amazing ride at the Galibier...


----------



## moskowe (Mar 14, 2011)

That made me feel bad for him. 

I really want to like him, but he's just not a winner. He's been thrown into stardom and GT supercontender status when he shouldn't have, and now he's falling apart.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

I'd like to see the bros storyline continue in the pro ranks...but like some have already painted...not at the price of watching a sad train wreck.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow this is gonna be a pain in the a$$ again for him. I hope he recovers soon.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Looked like Riis was addressing the TT problem when Andy jumped ship and helped form Leopard. You would think that having Spartacus on the same team would provide some great TT training for young Schleck - yet what happened? A whole lot of nothing - in fact, it seems more like regression.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

What's more mind-boggling to me than Andy quitting another race is that his team said he got sick from a "change in the weather". It's somehow as if the european cycling world is still living in the 18th century and think that weather itself can make you sick. What's going to happen to Andy if it's cold and rainy the first week of the TdF? Is he going to "get sick" and abandon or lose a bunch of time?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

LostViking said:


> Others have pointed out two things of concern:
> 
> 1) Andy is way too fixated on his brother, and
> 
> ...


well that's fairly insulting to anyone who's got beat by Andy.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Andy has had a few inspired rides in the past. I am hoping after hitting rock bottom, he is going to come back with real hunger. He still has lots of good years ahead of him.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Is it snark if the Team Manager agrees?*

Apparently, we are not alone in thinking that Andy lacks the will to win:

Radioshack Defend Schleck After Tour Of Med Retirement | Cyclingnews.com

_L'Equipe_ pretty much said they don't think Andy is motivated and his Team Manager Luca Guercilena has pretty much agreed - while still making excuses.

Here's a very telling quote from (from DS Gallopin) the article (link above):

"In 2012 Andy complained that Johan Bruyneel was putting too much pressure on him and that he was stressed by it. Johan is no longer there, but the situation is the same," Equipe quote Gallopin as saying.

"Perhaps his victory at the Tour de France 2010 (after Contador was disqualified for doping) has not done him any good. He still hasn't really won the Tour."

Gallopin is also surprised that Schleck did not spend the winter training in Mallorca or Gran Canaria. "Andy did not realize he had to work," Equipe report him saying."

Sounds like a rider, no excuse me a "Team Leader", who has lost any motivation to win - the raw talent is still there - it's the heart that is lacking.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

thehook said:


> I meet Andy last summer and had pretty cool conversation with him and his girlfriend
> (wow was she hot). A real cool dude! Hope he gets back to form.


Got a pic of the girlfriend? Oooops, I forgot Podium Girls got closed down for just such offences!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

den bakker said:


> well that's fairly insulting to anyone who's got beat by Andy.


When did that last happen?

Andy has not even finished a race since the Circuit Sarthe in April 2012! Don't think he's beaten many people lately.

Besides, no one doubts his talent - talent can help you beat people but force of will makes you an enduring champion. Andy might still "beat" people thanks to his natural (I assume) gifts - but there's a step from that to being a champion.

My contention was never that he is not talented, it's that he seems to lack the will to win consistantly.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

foto said:


> Andy has had a few inspired rides in the past. I am hoping after hitting rock bottom, he is going to come back with real hunger. He still has lots of good years ahead of him.


of "a few", which of his tour podiums, his LBL win or top 10s, 4 at olympics, 2 at fleche wallone, podium at tour of italy... well you get the point... do you count?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

LostViking said:


> When did that last happen?


what does it matter? you said he was without "fire in the belly" (whatever that Phil Liggett Bull means).


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

den bakker said:


> of "a few", which of his tour podiums, his LBL win or top 10s, 4 at olympics, 2 at fleche wallone, podium at tour of italy... well you get the point... do you count?


Why do you want to fight?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

den bakker said:


> what does it matter? you said he was without "fire in the belly" (whatever that Phil Liggett Bull means).


I believe that was a quote from Andy, not Phil.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

LostViking said:


> I believe that was a quote from Andy, not Phil.


are you calling him a liar then?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

den bakker said:


> are you calling him a liar then?


Never!

I'm not in the habit - I'm less interested in the origion of the "fire in my belly" quote then the question: Does Andy still have a fire in his belly?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

LostViking said:


> Never!
> 
> I'm not in the habit - I'm less interested in the origion of the "fire in my belly" quote then the question: Does Andy still have a fire in his belly?


who knows; using a broken pelvis and winter races to make the claim is pretty sad though.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

den bakker said:


> who knows; using a broken pelvis and winter races to make the claim is pretty sad though.


Agreed, I get that Andy was hurt and is just recovering etc. - no worries.
I just think that if you are of the old school stuff that champions are supposed to be made out of - you push through. Especially so if you are a Team Leader.

If I were on a team and constantly saw a "DNF" after my Team Leaders name, that would be pretty dishaertening.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

LostViking said:


> Agreed, I get that Andy was hurt and is just recovering etc. - no worries.
> I just think that if you are of the old school stuff that champions are supposed to be made out of - you push through. Especially so if you are a Team Leader.
> 
> If I were on a team and constantly saw a "DNF" after my Team Leaders name, that would be pretty dishaertening.


you go and push anything more through a broken pelvis than a moist turd and let us know how it feels.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

den bakker said:


> you go and push anything more through a broken pelvis than a moist turd and let us know how it feels.


Not talking about the pelvis...
"I get that Andy was hurt and is just recovering etc. - no worries."


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

LostViking said:


> Not talking about the pelvis...
> "I get that Andy was hurt and is just recovering etc. - no worries."


yes. I also read the last of that post. sadly.


----------



## moskowe (Mar 14, 2011)

More gossiping comes out: a mysterious neo-pro writing for SBS was told by Boasson Hagen Andy had a fit and left after everyone made fun of him. 
In with the in-crowd: Domestique Bliss: SBS Cycling Central | Cycling News and Results | Video Highlights


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

moskowe said:


> More gossiping comes out: a mysterious neo-pro writing for SBS was told by Boasson Hagen Andy had a fit and left after everyone made fun of him.
> In with the in-crowd: Domestique Bliss: SBS Cycling Central | Cycling News and Results | Video Highlights


Spreading rumors about a veteran on your blog seems like a great way for a neo-pro to make friends in the peloton.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

foto said:


> I hated them before it was cool to hate them. Just saying.


Same here, mostly because of all the Contador hate those fanboys produced. 

This...sucks. Pretty sure he was hoping to make a statement this season, winning some smaller races at least. Now he's staring into a likely downhill career - and he's already bad at descending.


----------



## moskowe (Mar 14, 2011)

You should read the other posts in the blog if you have time, they are certainly "interesting." The problem with the style of (anonymous) writing he uses is that you never know how much is true and how much is added in sarcastically. Either he comes off as a tool, or as someone who enjoys convoluted humor.


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

kbwh said:


> He can be seen looking pretty bad here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.....and referring to them as "The Sisters" isn't snark?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Ironic, isn't it?


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

kbwh said:


> Ironic, isn't it?


Not if you know the definition of ironic.


----------



## BillyWayne (Aug 1, 2011)

All I read of the title of this thread was "Andy quits" and that about summed it up for me.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

kbwh said:


>


Looks cold. 



From the gossip blog: _But get this - I texted Edvald Boasson Hagen to see what the real story was and he told me that Schleck wasn't sick at all in France. Apparently he just needs some more miles in his legs before he hits good form and the other guys in the peloton were teasing him about how he couldn't take a turn up the front. _

I don't believe it.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Andy bows out of the Haut Var*

Seems like team managment has concluded that Andy is not prepared to race.
There was no mention of ilness or injury being the cause.

Schleck To Skip Haut Var And Train In Mallorca | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## moskowe (Mar 14, 2011)

SERIOUSLY ?
Man what a wimp. I think they're going about it wrong, they need to force him to get his ass whiped at a race and still finish it, instead of abandoning when he's not doing well.

I was looking forward to seeing how he'd hold up...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

moskowe said:


> I was looking forward to seeing how he'd hold up...


I think you have your answer. Both Bjarne and Johan attempted to get him to "man up" - we've seen how that worked out.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*More Snark...from Luxembourge.*

Where there's smoke...

Luxemburg Cycling Chief: Andy Schleck Must Pull Himself Together | Cyclingnews.com

Too much snark from the "haters" - no doubt.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

thehook said:


> had pretty cool conversation with him and his girlfriend
> (wow was she hot).


Not true unless you have photographic documentation!


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

Man, it is a cold world out there on the interwebz!

Time since the last "Abandony" victory


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

The Tedinator said:


> Man, it is a cold world out there on the interwebz!
> 
> Time since the last "Abandony" victory


Sorry, but that's awesome! Thanks for the laugh.
The Schleckette apologists are gonna have a cow over this!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Schleck abandons Tirreno-Adriatico*

Another day at the office for Andy Schleck:

Schleck Abandons Tirreno-Adriatico | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Andy really needs to take a vacation and go do something different for a year. Go have some fun, he is clearly burnt out and unmotivated.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

foto said:


> Andy really needs to take a vacation and go do something different for a year. Go have some fun, he is clearly burnt out and unmotivated.


Stomach full of quit.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

DZfan14 said:


> Stomach full of quit.


Or veins lacking something ...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Lay down and tell me what's troubling you, son.*

RadioShack to Andy "Please come back to us!" :cryin:

RadioShack Leopard Want Old Schleck Back | Cyclingnews.com

"We were sad to see Andy abandon," said Guercilena on the team site. "He has been improving a lot but in these conditions, he wasn't able to follow today. *His condition* is coming up but on a physically demanding day like today, it just wasn't enough. *We think he still suffers psychologically from last year's crash*. We hope he continues to work through this and that it passes soon. This is the most important thing.

"We want our Andy back. We think he can benefit from working with someone in the effort to help him find his old self. This is important to all of us."

I'm starting to get really tired of Guercilena's snark! 

Bring in the Shrink? Better add a side order personal trainer to that! :thumbsup:


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

He needs a new training spreadsheet.


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

Must Read: French politician says he ran into a drunk Andy Schleck

This is starting to get serious, and sad.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

View attachment 277235


@ The Tedinator - Yes it is.
The Frenchman said he was depreesed by seeing Andy Schleck alone and in such a condition. Sad to see all that promise going down the drain - I hope he gets the help he needs.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

LostViking said:


> View attachment 277235
> 
> 
> @ The Tedinator - Yes it is.
> The Frenchman said he was depreesed by seeing Andy Schleck alone and in such a condition. Sad to see all that promise going down the drain - I hope he gets the help he needs.


who should he be with? he was returning early from italy and gets stuck in munich. I'm sure a french politician has the numbers for some company for him.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

den bakker said:


> who should he be with? he was returning early from italy and gets stuck in munich. I'm sure a french politician has the numbers for some company for him.


Perhaps. Still, the Team seem to be aware of Andy's fragile mental state right now, you would think they would send someone back with their team captain. I'm not an Andy fan, but even I would suggest someone travel back to Lux with him and not just leave him to stew in his own juices. Seems very cold-hearted to me - but perhaps that's just business as usual over at Radio Shanty?

This just in:

Is Becca Losing Patience With Andy Schleck? | Cyclingnews.com

Seems things are about to crack over at the Shack.

Wonder what odds the bookies are giving on Schleck Bros. jumping ship again to start another team next year?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*RadioShack pulls the plug*

This interlude will hurt Andy's marketability given this little bit of news:

Report: RadioShack To End Team Sponsorship | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Andy Speaks*

And here's Andy's side of the story:

"Of course I hoped for more for the beginning of this season. After the horrible last year, with my fall, I thought I'd have a good winter training with my teammates in Spain and then it would work out. But it was different because my injury stopped me from working as hard as I would have hoped to."

"It wasn't only a physical challenge to be part of the peloton but also a mental one. You have to get re-accustomed to long races in the rain and fast sprints. But I'm working on it and I noticed that went better during the last race, Tirreno-Adriatico, except for the last stage, where I was exhausted."

Andy Schleck Speaks About His Troubled 2013 | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

LostViking said:


> And here's Andy's side of the story:
> 
> "Of course I hoped for more for the beginning of this season. After the horrible last year, with my fall, I thought I'd have a good winter training with my teammates in Spain and then it would work out. But it was different because my injury stopped me from working as hard as I would have hoped to."
> 
> ...


I am still rooting for his big comeback. His honesty about his physical and mental condition are a good sign in my opinion.


----------

